# i am from texas new here and i need help



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

each yr i always build me a costom rod. i been looking hard for a store around here that sells rod blanks, handles . reel seats . anyone know a place around pensacola that i can walk in check out all the rods parts??


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Check with Outcast on Barrancas. They have a HUGE sale in Feb. if you can wait that long. Go over and see them. Just search Outcast on here and you can read all the threads


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Rod Room in Orange Beach is the biggest supplier on the gulf coast. They have a web site as well. http://www.therodroom.com/


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto the rod room


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks everyone i will check out them 2 places soon. but i thought outcast just sell guns


----------

